# United Towing information please - Elaine



## Elaine Reibbitt

Hi Everyone

I only joined the forum yesterday so I'm not very good at using the site yet - not sure I ever will be!!! but I would like to ask all tug enthusiasts if they have any photos of either Lady Moira, Lady Constance or Salvageman as my Father-in-law was on them years ago - he retired 12 years ago now! I have found a few in the gallery. Or any news/stories to do with United Towing as I am trying to put together a photobook - it would be great if I could get some more photos! I know he went to the Faulklands in 1982 on the Salvageman but I can't seem to find any footage - didn't they warrant a proper send-off?

Thanks, Elaine


----------



## AncientBrit

Hi Elaine,
I done a gallery photo search for SALVAGEMAN and all the photos are available for your viewing at this location
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=58114
Good luck, never let it be said that us Grey Funnel types were unable to rush to help a member of our favorite sex(Frogger) 
AB


----------



## Elaine Reibbitt

Thank you - you are a diamond!
Elaine


----------



## Gulpers

*Moved post*

Elaine,

I've moved this post from "Hello" to the "Tug" category.

See, you are already getting a response to your request.

Don't worry, you'll get the hang of things before long - we all make mistakes, believe me! (Thumb)


----------



## Elaine Reibbitt

Thank you that's really helpful!

Elaine


----------



## Peter4447

AncientBrit said:


> Good luck, never let it be said that us Grey Funnel types were unable to rush to help a member of our favorite sex(Frogger)
> AB


Well done AB!
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hello Elaine
I sailed with a Cyril Reibbitt on the tugs for United Towing, any relation? he was mainly skipper on the harbour tugs although he did occasionally do coastal or oil rig moving work. That was a long time ago and he must be well retired by now. I spent thirteen years with UTC, my father and brothers were skippers with them.
Ray Jordan


----------



## K urgess

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the book. If you haven't got it it's -
"United Towing 1920 to 1990" compiled by Alan Ford and published by Hutton Press. ISBN 1 872167 07 1.
There are several available on Abebooks but they are a bit expensive.
http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...ds=30&sortby=3&sts=t&tn=united+towing&x=0&y=0


----------



## RayJordandpo

Of course the book! I forgot all about that. For some reason I ended up with two copies, if anybody wants one they are quite welcome.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Anchorman

I have posted a picture of Lady Susan today Elaine. Maybe Cyril was on her but not sure. It will give you an idea of what his job entailed at Immingham.
Neil


----------



## peteb

Elaine, Photo of Salvageman in Gallery. Is Danny Reibbett any relation?

Ray, Photo of you and Al Keeping on Englishman in Gallery (tugs)

Regards peteb


----------



## non descript

Neil,
Well done - nice one (Applause)


----------



## RayJordandpo

Peteb
That was 'Englishman' 1970. We were based in Singapore but did a few tows to Borneo, (Kuching, Sarawak, around that area). We also did a couple of salvage jobs in the South China Seas and one off the Saudi Coast. The previous crew salvaged the 'Seatrain Washington' in the Mekong Delta. The Vietnam war was still going on and the ship was carrying explosives. Story has it that the tug crew demanded war zone bonus, which they got but also the sack when they flew home but I don't know the full story behind that. When I was there the skipper was Arthur King who became director of his own towing company (AKA) Arthur King Associates. The chief engineer was Charlie Boxhall whose son played rugby for Hull FC. The second mate had an extra masters ticket and went on to became an 'Examiner of Masters and Mates' but I can't remember his name. The other engineers were Brian Chapman who I believe became marine superintendant for South Coast Shipping and Pete Yeomans who I have lost contact with. Peter Hemmerman was the RO, he was an excellent artist who got us a free night on the beer for presenting a Singapore bar with a painting of the ship. Another crew member who shall remain nameless ended up doing time for manslaughter. A mixed bunch to say the least. We had a navigator who couldn't keep his feet when the tug was rolling (and she would roll on the morning dew). I once got smacked on the head by the tow wire in bad weather and he attempted to stitch me up, talk about homeward bounders, at least my hair covered the scar. I remember another tug in Singapore at the time. I can't recall the name although 'Charles' rings a bell. She was timber built with very colourful funnel markings - a red indian in full head dress. She used to tow munition barges to Vietnam where she once took a shell through the galley porthole killing the cook. Alan Keeping and I got offered a job on her which we politely declined.
Ray Jordan


----------



## robmason23

Elaine Reibbitt said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I only joined the forum yesterday so I'm not very good at using the site yet - not sure I ever will be!!! but I would like to ask all tug enthusiasts if they have any photos of either Lady Moira, Lady Constance or Salvageman as my Father-in-law was on them years ago - he retired 12 years ago now! I have found a few in the gallery. Or any news/stories to do with United Towing as I am trying to put together a photobook - it would be great if I could get some more photos! I know he went to the Faulklands in 1982 on the Salvageman but I can't seem to find any footage - didn't they warrant a proper send-off?
> 
> Thanks, Elaine


Hi there elaine & welcome to this great site. I believe there are quite a few ex United Towing crewmen among the users on here. My Dad (Gordon Mason) was Chief Engineer on a few of Uniteds tugs & my godfather Ernie Baker was also on a few including Salvageman but I am not sure if he was still on her when she went to the falklands. I know there is a good book on United Towing by hutton press but I can't seem to get hold of one as every supplier says it is out of press. My friends dad Ray Chapman who worked for United and later Humber Tugs has a copy but won't part company with it. Keep us all posted with the booklet as I would love a copy.
Regards
Rob Mason


----------



## Elaine Reibbitt

*Elaine*

Hi All, I was so pleased to hear from you all - that's made my day!! Cyril Reibbit is my Father-in-law, he has been retired now for about 12 years I think, he done his last trip on Lady Cecilia. He is keeping well but I don't think he stayed in touch with any of the crew!

Danny Reibbitt is my husband - he joined United Towing in 1983 as Galley boy on the Salvageman, then deckhand. He worked for them until 1986, then Humber Tugs. In 1988 he joined the Arco Thames in Southampton as AB and I met him in 1989. He has worked his way up and has just joined the Arco Arun as Master (January 16th 2008). I have just spoken to him on the telephone and he recognise some of your names - it would be great to know some more about you if you don't mind. Ray, which tugs did you sail on and when? Pete, what is your surname?

If you have any more stories to tell I'd love to hear them or any photos (tugs and crew) thank you for the photo of Lady Susan I'll ask Cyril if he did sail on her.

Thank you for letting me know about the book - I think Cyril has a copy so next time we visit I shall ask him for it.

Hope to speak to you all again - bye for now and thanks

Elaine


----------



## RayJordandpo

Rob
I have a spare copy of that book about United Towing which you are quite welcome to. I am away at the moment in the Gulf of Mexico but am due back in the UK in about three weeks time, if you send me a PM with your address I will post it to you. To be quite honest I wasn't all that impressed with it, too factual for me. I wish someone would write a book about the actual tows and salvage jobs (too numerous to mention I suppose) and some insight into how the crews lived and worked - then again perhaps not!
Elaine
There are a few stories knocking about this site regarding tugs. I have been to a few reunions over the years to meet the lads and I went to a Falklands coming home party, maybe you and your husband were there. I left UTC many years ago when they went into decline.
Ray Jordan


----------



## peteb

Ray, Thanks for the info.about Englishman 1970.The photo came from Pete
Hemmerman. He was on the same job as me at Immingham just before Xmas
I have been compiling a history about U.T.Co for several years now,hopefully
for book2 one day.Please contact me when your home I,ve hundreds of photos and stories I would like you to see.
Regards Pete Bass


----------



## peteb

Elaine,The photo of Salvageman & crew came from Tony Porter I,m sure your
husband will know him. I was down South Georgia and the Falklands 1982-84
on RFA Appleleaf and Fort Grange but not on tugs. My father and Uncle both
sailed with U.T.Co as Engineers on The steam tugs Tradesman Merchantman
Englishman and Masterman. Uncle Bill joined the Masterman in WW2, she was
then called Empire Larch. Let me know what photos you need I have hundreds
Regards Pete Bass.


----------



## Elaine Reibbitt

*Elaine*

Hello Pete

I would love to see any photo's you have of any of the United Towing tugs - Im not sure how many there were though. My husband, Danny, is home next week so I'll have to get him on site so he can catch up with you all.

Ta ra for now. Elaine


----------



## RayJordandpo

Peteb
You must be the same Pete I met in "Blue Bell' in Sproatley with Barry Pickard? If you are still interested in writing a book about tugs get in touch with Danny and Dave Betts (if you haven't already done so) Danny is ex UTC and has been skipper of the 'Wolraad Woltemade' for about 25 years, his brother Dave (also ex UTC) is a salvage superintendant for Smits in Singapore They have a wealth of experience of ocean going tugs as do quite a few other guys on this site. Their father (like mine) was also skipper with UTC. 
I have been out of that game for many years now but I suppose a tug is still a tug so to speak. I can tell you all about Dynamic Positioning if that's any good aha! 
You mention Tony Porter. A Tony Porter lives just two doors from me. We both bought a plot of land and built our own houses. He served in the Falklands on the tugs but left to become a Humber pilot. He left the pilot service when ABB took over and went back to sea. could it be the same guy?
Ray Jordan


----------



## peteb

Ray, Yes that was me in the Blue Bell.Me,Barry, and his brothers used to do
a lot of dynamic positioning in the Maybury pub.I believe he was with Bank
line at the time, I was on Athel tankers.I remember your father Jack, he was
a pal of my dads, they were both on Bureaucrat together.I have story and
crew list about Prizeman in W.W.2.Capt. Jim Barley, Mate Jack Jordon it even
mentions the Gunners names.
Tony Porter sends his regards,I spoke to him today,he goes back next week
he,s Skipper of a supply ship, off West Africa.


----------



## robmason23

If it is any interest to anyone, i played about with the limited amount of pictures i had and most that i copied of here and other sites, and made a slideshow that you can view on Youtube. Just type in United Towing Hull and it should come up. Would really appreciate any photo's that UTC crewmembers may have stashed away, especially pics showing the crews and stories of tows or anything else. I work with the guys on the Finland terminal in Hull and the interest there for UTC astounding.

Regards
Rob Mason


----------



## robmason23

Hi Elaine,
I remember quite some years ago when I was at school, my dad was at home on leave from working in the states. One day there was a phone call for my dad from one of his old workmates at UTC telling him that there was a tug capsized at spurn. Not wanting to miss anything he bundled me into the car and we raced off to spurn point. It was an amazing sight to see all this excitement as a child, but what amazed me more was all the guys on the beach who knew my dad and he got involved like it was his job to help sort it out, and he wasn't even working for that company. Seems to me that all the Hull tugmen have the same attitude that no matter who they work for, they are all in it together. I believe it was Lady Moira that was in trouble(see my post "tug capsize at spurn point"

Regards
Rob Mason (Thumb)


----------



## peteb

Rob, Elaine, Photo of Lady Moira in Gallery. (tugs & dredgers)

Pete Bass


----------



## RayJordandpo

Elaine
Sorry I forgot. You asked me what tugs I was on. My first tug was a little single screw coal burning harbour tug called 'Pinky' I was fifteen at the time, she had no generator just oil burning lamps, no VHF, radar or radio whatsover. The only communication between the tug and tow was ships whistle. we deckies had to take it turns to come half an hour earlier for work than the rest of the crew to trim the lamps, start the galley and messroom pot bellied stove etc. I had the utmost respect for the skippers in those days, it was no mean feat manoeuvring those tugs under the bow of a ship in a fast running tide and certainly wasn't for the faint hearted. Once the tow rope was on the tow hook one of us had to run forward and hoist the paraffin towing light. Her sister ship was the 'Biddy' and they were officially Hull's firefighting tugs (another job, cleaning the brass hose nozzles) the two tugs were not supposed to be in the same dock at the same time. Anyway I did a spell in the merchant navy then came back with UTC on all sorts of anchor handling, salvage coastal and deep sea tugs ending up mate on 'Lloydsman' I then went on supply boats as mate and skipper and finally ended up in the offshore game where I am now as a DP operator (Dynamic Positioning)
Ray Jordan


----------



## robmason23

just in case anyone is interested in watching the slideshow of UTC here is the link http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zGiHakwTHM4


----------



## roddy

Excellent, Rob. Any more?


----------



## robmason23

i will make some much better ones quite soon, i am trying to build up a bit of a collection of the crews and tugs in action so to speak. Once i get a few i will rustle up some better ones. My dad used to have a boxload of photos from the 1970's and a heap of super8 cine films with UTC tows and stuff. My mother apparently binned them all and they would have been a superb archive.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Excellent stuff Rob, brought back many memories
Ray Jordan


----------



## Elaine Reibbitt

*Elaine*

Hi Lads

Dare I ask what dynamic positioning is? - good job we are online because I'd probably get battered for asking stupid questions.

Thank you all for the stories and photos - I am going to try and put it all together soon but I've been busy with work and family lately and Danny is home tomorrow and he expects everything to be run as good as it is onboard - and between you and me it's never gonna happen!!! Apart from that I always draw the short straw when it comes to using the computer.

Keep em rolling!

Take care, Elaine


----------



## Elaine Reibbitt

*Elaine*

Just to update you all - I've had a quick flick round the mess room (that just about sums it up) and I have the right amount of crew I must be halfway there!! Must be time to turn in soon.

Ta ra for now!

Elaine


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Elaine
It certainly isn't a stupid question, a lot seamen are not aware of what Dynamic Positioning (DP) is. You can get all sorts of information online regarding the technical side of it but very basically it is keeping a vessel or floating platform in position using thrusters/propellors. DP uses computers and reference reference systems (satellite, seabed etc) and can normally keep a vessel in position down to a couple of metres. It is widely used on oil rigs where the water is too deep for anchors and diving vessels where a stable platform is required for diving ops although it is becoming increasingly popular on a variety of vessels including cruise ships, dredgers etc. I have been a DP operator for 24 years now, good salaty but can get very boring hence my interest in tugs.
Ray Jordan


----------



## ddraigmor

Ray,

Admit it; once you are bitten by it, it stays!

Testimony to that is my still in building second hand model of the 'Zwarte Zee' that I am 'converting' to represent what Hoplyhead Towing SHOULD have had!

She's as rough as old boots so I am hoping to weather her convincinly and she will then either end up static or - if I can find all the holes - might even do a trip or two!

Jonty


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Afon Goch*

Hi Jonty,
Yes after all these years I have still got a keen interset in tugs.
I was in the village of Paul a couple of months ago (I once lived there) and I took a look at the new build at Hepworths yard. A very fine looking tug for Holyhead Towing 'Afon Goch'. She looked almost completed and ready for launching
Ray


----------



## Black Sea Kid

Elaine, Ray ... Sorry for entering the thread Elaine, but something that Ray mentioned in the last entry is like an itch I cannot scratch. The tugs, "Pinky" and "Biddy". My father was ADM at Town Docks and latterly King George and I remember seeing them - who owned them ???. Remember a company called "Peter Foster Towing' in the mid '50's - same company ??? Before my father came ashore (lates '40's, early '50's), he was with United Towing as was my uncle (mid/late '50's) so had great interest (still have I suppose). Did many a trip down to Killingholme to tie up a tanker or to Salt End as a "passenger" with UT, jumping on at KGD "lock head". Health and Safety would have a field day if it was tried these days.

Kind regards
BSK


----------



## ddraigmor

Ray,

I think she is launched now. She's a shallow draft anchor handler type thinghy. A far cry from the graceful big pair they had.

Jonty


----------



## RayJordandpo

Black Sea Kid said:


> Elaine, Ray ... Sorry for entering the thread Elaine, but something that Ray mentioned in the last entry is like an itch I cannot scratch. The tugs, "Pinky" and "Biddy". My father was ADM at Town Docks and latterly King George and I remember seeing them - who owned them ???. Remember a company called "Peter Foster Towing' in the mid '50's - same company ??? Before my father came ashore (lates '40's, early '50's), he was with United Towing as was my uncle (mid/late '50's) so had great interest (still have I suppose). Did many a trip down to Killingholme to tie up a tanker or to Salt End as a "passenger" with UT, jumping on at KGD "lock head". Health and Safety would have a field day if it was tried these days.
> 
> Kind regards
> BSK


Hi BSK
I think 'Pinky' and 'Biddy' were ex Fosters tugs but I'm not 100% certain. There were quite a few tug companies on the Humber before they amalgamated to become 'United' Towing. My father worked for Peter Foster before he jouned UTC. I know that Thomas Spink had his own tugs before he became a director with United. Not all their tugs ended with "man" i.e. 'Autocrat' 'Bureaucrat' etc. so I guess at one time they belonged to other companies.
I remember very well the trips to Killingholme etc. when I was a schoolboy. I suppose that was when I became hooked on tugs. As you say HSE would have a field day these day
Ray Jordan


----------



## trotterdotpom

Just noticed that there were 666 views to this thread so, just to be on the safe sidem here I am.

Anyone recall a UT sparks called John Chick from the late '60s? Fairly sure he spent some time on Englishman.

John T.


----------



## Black Sea Kid

Ray. Thanks for the reply regarding “PINKY” and “BIDDY”. Had asked the same question to my father but at 85, he is not so active on the keyboard these days but I would believe that tucked away, he has some photos. Due back to Hull middle of the year and then no doubt, over a cup of tea, the photos will appear and then have to hound the reception at Holiday Inn, Hull Marina to do a multiple scanning job for me. 

Whilst I had a great interest in the tugs, actually started off with Hull Gates/S.F. Craggs for a very short period before going deep sea with Ben Line.

Anyway, much the same as Elaine in the opening message to this thread, the photos and information is somewhere, just have to dig around and find it.

Warmest regards
BSK


----------



## RayJordandpo

trotterdotpom said:


> Just noticed that there were 666 views to this thread so, just to be on the safe sidem here I am.
> 
> Anyone recall a UT sparks called John Chick from the late '60s? Fairly sure he spent some time on Englishman.
> 
> John T.


I don't know John Chick but I knew a sparks on Englishman called John Taylor.
Whilst on the flight out to join the ship in Singapore het got chatting to an Australian girl, they kept in touch, became an item, eventually got married and moved to Oz. Nice one!
Ray Jordan


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks for the info Ray - was he from Hull? The name is very familiar. 

John T.


----------



## RayJordandpo

John
Yes, John Taylor was from Hull. He emigrated to Oz about thirty years ago, I've never heard from him since.


----------



## monty

According to Alan Fords book"United Towing 1920-1990" both Biddy & Pinky were purchased from PremierTug Co Ltd in 1921 and scrapped in 1964 at Queensborough. There's a lovely photo of Pinky towing what looks like B&I's Pernea from the docks, and a dark pic of Biddy also. Pete


----------



## RayJordandpo

Monty
So now we know! I never thought of looking it up in the book. I was on 'Pinky' in 1964 when it laid up in Railway dock ready to be towed away for scrap. Perhaps I should have took something as a souvenir.
Ray Jordan


----------



## monty

Ray, Pity we didn't have digital cameras in those days. We may have memories but they disappear with age. Pete


----------



## RayJordandpo

Actually Pete I was thinking more along the lines of the bell!


----------



## nobby clarke

*englishman*



RayJordandpo said:


> Peteb
> That was 'Englishman' 1970. We were based in Singapore but did a few tows to Borneo, (Kuching, Sarawak, around that area). We also did a couple of salvage jobs in the South China Seas and one off the Saudi Coast. The previous crew salvaged the 'Seatrain Washington' in the Mekong Delta. The Vietnam war was still going on and the ship was carrying explosives. Story has it that the tug crew demanded war zone bonus, which they got but also the sack when they flew home but I don't know the full story behind that. When I was there the skipper was Arthur King who became director of his own towing company (AKA) Arthur King Associates. The chief engineer was Charlie Boxhall whose son played rugby for Hull FC. The second mate had an extra masters ticket and went on to became an 'Examiner of Masters and Mates' but I can't remember his name. The other engineers were Brian Chapman who I believe became marine superintendant for South Coast Shipping and Pete Yeomans who I have lost contact with. Peter Hemmerman was the RO, he was an excellent artist who got us a free night on the beer for presenting a Singapore bar with a painting of the ship. Another crew member who shall remain nameless ended up doing time for manslaughter. A mixed bunch to say the least. We had a navigator who couldn't keep his feet when the tug was rolling (and she would roll on the morning dew). I once got smacked on the head by the tow wire in bad weather and he attempted to stitch me up, talk about homeward bounders, at least my hair covered the scar. I remember another tug in Singapore at the time. I can't recall the name although 'Charles' rings a bell. She was timber built with very colourful funnel markings - a red indian in full head dress. She used to tow munition barges to Vietnam where she once took a shell through the galley porthole killing the cook. Alan Keeping and I got offered a job on her which we politely declined.
> Ray Jordan


to ray jordan dont know if you,ll get this just finding my way around site i was crew on englishman on vietnam trip we all got 100 pounds cash in hand when we let go of the ropes in singapore, we where towing a small dredger only the navgator and mate got the sack, it was a twelve month trip,


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Nobby,
I didn't know the full story about the Vietnam job, rumour control was in full swing at the time. I believe Alf Varley (deceasesd) was skipper and Alan Hedges and Tony Iveson were on board that trip but correct me if I'm wrong. Tony was a very good pal of mine, he bought a pub in Arbroath but is still at sea, or at least was the last time I saw him a couple of years ago. Alan left the sea and went to work ashore on the railways.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Bargate

*Lady Constance*

Elaine. My father George Henry Ball was first skipper of a Lady Constance working Grimsby in 1966 at eigthy years of age. Plenty of photos of the commissioning. I only joined yesterday.


----------



## Enri

Probably the wrong section, but as the topic is the United Towing Company, have any of you learned people ever heard of a tug called the Empire Bascarbel?
My father was part of the crew who took her back to the US after the war, (she was lend lease).
Her claim to fame was that she was the tu used in the film Tugboat Annie.
On route to the US she towed a trawler to Portugal, where it was found the trawler had some stolen items of Art hidden aboard.

Enri


----------



## BillH

United Towing acquired a 51% shareholding in Peter Foster & Co over a 4 year period 1923-1927
In 1954 they obtained the other 49% and in 1961 The Foster fleet was transferred into that of UT before being disposed of together with obsolescent UT vessels as part of a modernisation programme with diesel replacing steam.

The title Peter Foster & Co was then left dormant by UT until 17.3.1976 when it was restyled as United Towing Ltd as part of a restructuring of the group
1.1.1996: Restyled again as Howard Smith (Salvage) Ltd.
8.10.2001: Restyled again as United Salvage Ltd and is currently owned by Svitzer.

Bill


----------



## BillH

EMPIRE BASCOBEL was built as BASCOBEL in 1919 for the US Shipping Board.
12.7.1941: Accepted at New York on Lease/Lend by British Government and was renamed EMPIRE BASCOBEL
1946: Returnd to US Control but not reverted to BASCOBEL until 1948.
Subsequently passed through several owners 
18.12.1961: Found part submerged in Old Mariners Harbour in New York. Subsequently raised, declared a total loss and sold for breaking at New York. 1963 work was completed.


----------



## BillH

monty said:


> According to Alan Fords book"United Towing 1920-1990" both Biddy & Pinky were purchased from PremierTug Co Ltd in 1921 and scrapped in 1964 at Queensborough. There's a lovely photo of Pinky towing what looks like B&I's Pernea from the docks, and a dark pic of Biddy also. Pete



The following regarding the creation is a small part what I have on file for United Towing Group.

Unification

So it was that on the 29th December 1920, with offices at 52, Hedon Road, Hull, the United Towing Company Ltd., was incorporated, (Company Registered No. 172316), with a nominal capital of £300,000 in £10 shares.
The “Memorandum of Association” stated that the purpose of the company was to acquire the businesses and activities hitherto undertaken by:

Hull Associated Tugowners 
City Steam Tug Company Ltd. (R. W. Wheldon)	Minerva Pier.
Thomas Clarkson Spink. 546, Holderness Road.
Troy Steam Towing Company Ltd. (J. Robson) 36, High Street.
Samuel Harrison 166, Anlaby Road.
Humber Steam Towing Company Ltd. 337, Hedon Road.
Premier Tug Company Ltd., (William H. Miller) 3, Nelson Street.
T. Gray & Company Ltd. 4, Colonial Chambers. 
Also at Princes Dock Side.
Wellington Street West,
and Alexandra Dock.

The signatories to the Memorandum of Association were:- 

William H. Miller Tugowner	(Premier Tug Company)
John Robson Tugowner	(Troy Steam Towing Company)
Robert W. Wheeldon Tugowner	(City Steam Tug Company)
Thomas C. Spink Tugowner
Samuel Harrison Tugowner	(Humber Steam Towing Company)
John Watt Shipbroker and part shipowner 
Henry Dukes Manager	

Mr. T. C. Spink, having been the manager of the now defunct Hull Associated Tug Owners, was appointed as the first Managing Director. Henry Dukes was appointed as Company Secretary until his death on 6th April 1926, two months to the day after John Watt. Offices were subsequently moved into 11, Nelson Street, Hull.
The first listing of Directors was as follows and do***ents state that to qualify for election as a Director one had to possess a minimum of 50 shares of £10.

Samuel Harrison 166, Anlaby Road, Hull tugowner
William Henry Miller 3, Nelson Street, Hull tugowner
Robert Henry Mungall 3, Kensington Court, London coal importer
John Robson 18, Brindley Street, Hull tugowner
Ernest Linton Sanderson	The Gables, Hessle manufacturer
Thomas Clarkson Spink 11, Nelson Street, Hull tugowner
John Watt Riverside, Hull shipbroker
Robert Walter Wheeldon 239, Boulevarde, Hull tugowner
Alfred Wheeldon Calypso, Anlaby Park, Hull engineer
Henry Dukes Stoneyleigh, Sutton Ing, Hull manager
It was noted in old records that E. L. Sanderson, John Watt and Henry Dukes were shareholders in Thomas Gray & Company, the latter also Manager, whilst Samuel Harrison aside his own business was also a major shareholder in Humber Steam Towing Company. 
At this point the new organisation was a Company without a fleet. However, between January and May 1921, Bills of Sale were completed and vessels purchased, mainly from the fleets of the participant operators. 
From available records the following amounts were agreed on 5th April 1921 for the acquisition of relevant company assets.

Humber Steam Towing Company 858 United Towing £10 shares and £5.10 shillings in cash.
Thomas Gray & Company Ltd	12,250 United Towing £10 shares and £16 in cash.
Premier Steam Tug Company 6,114 United Towing £10 shares and £5.17.7d in cash.
Troy Steam Towing Company 592 United Towing £10 shares and £4 in cash.


----------



## peteb

Enri, BillH, Picture of Empire Bacobel in the book Empire Tugs by W.H.Harvey and K.Turrell. (Published by World Ship Society).
She was built by Bethlehem Shipbuilding Corporation Ltd. New Jersey. Yard No. 2136 460gt. Overseas Towage and Salvage Co.Ltd. appointed managers during the war. Regards Pete.


----------



## BillH

peteb said:


> Enri, BillH, Picture of Empire Bacobel in the book Empire Tugs by W.H.Harvey and K.Turrell. (Published by World Ship Society).
> She was built by Bethlehem Shipbuilding Corporation Ltd. New Jersey. Yard No. 2136 460gt. Overseas Towage and Salvage Co.Ltd. appointed managers during the war. Regards Pete.


PeteB

Thanks for that. W.J.Harvey, I know him well. Born same place, same time.

Bill


----------



## peteb

Hi Bill, the penny just dropped. Great book. Any commission for the book plug.
Regards Pete.


----------



## BillH

peteb said:


> Hi Bill, the penny just dropped. Great book. Any commission for the book plug.
> Regards Pete.


Pete,

Glad you enjoyed it. Surprisingly it sold out in just over a year but publisher shied away from a reprint .

The only regret we had was the lack of co-operation from NMM. We needed two general arrangement drawings for the classes built by Dunstons and wrote to them as we did with Cochranes. They had just cleared their archives to NMM but were obliging enough to write a letter of authority accepting any costs to the museum to extract the plans from the box Dunstons identified as containing them and for the reproduction. Here endeth the tale.
The NMM wrote back saying it did not have the time nor resources to search the boxes (bearing in mind they were all numbered and the relevant one identified).

Typical attitude. We'll accept everything, dark hole it and keep it to ourselves. The end result was the book lacked the two images.

The other thing that ires me is that Sawyer & Mitchell used quite a bit of our material, some of which we got word of mouth, and gave no acknowledgement of source to it in EMPIRE SHIPS 2nd edition. I did hear later that they were a bit narked that we had "trespassed" in their domain as experts on war standards.

Even now some 20 years later people are trying to locate copies which somewhat amazes me. Rarely see any for sale though.

Currently well advanced on United Towing group including their ancestoral companies and Alexandra Towing likewise alongside but struggling for a publisher brave enough to take up the challice.

Maybe produce them on CD to order as a last resort.


Cheers
Bill


----------



## peteb

Bill, I totally agree with you as regards obtaining G.A.drawings from the NNM.,
its like pulling teeth and very expensive,they should be easily accessible for research and those interested in the subject. A few years ago I purchased several GA drawing of tugs from the maritime museum in Hull who then held all
Cochrans drawings from Selby. Ian Johnson who as you know was a naval architect and responsible for the archives at Cochrans told me all the drawings from the Selby yard went to the maritime museum in Hull, recently however a local model maker from Hull tried to obtain a drawing for one of the Cochran built tugs and was told all the drawings had been transferred to the NMM., if this is the case it means all shipyard drawings from Cochrans, Dunstons and Goole Shipbuilding & Eng. are held at the NMM and only accessible to the privileged few. Pete.


----------



## BillH

Bargate said:


> Elaine. My father George Henry Ball was first skipper of a Lady Constance working Grimsby in 1966 at eigthy years of age. Plenty of photos of the commissioning. I only joined yesterday.


Bargate,

Interested in your post ref LADY CONSTANCE 1966 commissioning photos.
I have been scouring the usual sources for a photograph of this vessel for inclusion in a book I am preparing.

Would you have a decent shot of her underway? Can I also confirm that she was one of the small pair built at Knottingley that were sold to the Br. Govt in 1972 for U.N. service in Bangladesh..

Regards
Bill


----------



## nev gray

pete bass is the man to contact

nev


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Did any of you United Towing guys know Kevin Dixon, I believe he was a cook on the tugs around 1975.

Regards Robert


----------



## nev gray

hi elaine pete bass is the man to contact
good luck
nev gray


----------



## robclark

*Lloydsman*

hello elaine
If its any consolation i joined about ten minutes ago.
I was on the Lloydman around about 1978 we towed a 300,000 tanker called the Venpet across the indian ocean from captown to djakarta in indonisia.
i do remember the salvagemen but didn't sail on her.
i did sail on the winchman,linesman,superman,seaman,Hullman.

ROB CLARK
COOK


----------



## reg

Hi Elaine, if you look on my gallery I have posted some photo's of the Salvageman and the Englishman, reg


----------



## B.Nicholson

robmason23 said:


> Hi there elaine & welcome to this great site. I believe there are quite a few ex United Towing crewmen among the users on here. My Dad (Gordon Mason) was Chief Engineer on a few of Uniteds tugs & my godfather Ernie Baker was also on a few including Salvageman but I am not sure if he was still on her when she went to the falklands. I know there is a good book on United Towing by hutton press but I can't seem to get hold of one as every supplier says it is out of press. My friends dad Ray Chapman who worked for United and later Humber Tugs has a copy but won't part company with it. Keep us all posted with the booklet as I would love a copy.
> Regards
> Rob Mason


Rob I sailed with your in the early 90s but had known him for a lot longer. he was a magic guy and great at his job
Bob


----------



## Don Wilson

hi ray dont know if you remember me we sailed on tug seaman with dave maltby and dave clark anchor snatching.how is brian your broher.we were on headman and and all orther tugs of united do miss it all some good times ray.do hope to here from you ray and any of the old gang.will close for now ray while i here from you, my best regards ray. don wilson.


----------



## Don Wilson

hi elaine you dont know me but just read your message regards your father in law cyril reibbit i sailed with on united tugs late 60.s.do hope he is well.i all so sailed with cyril hyam.sadly he has passed away a fine tug master.all so passed is jack linford. i have just joined this site. my name don wilson.bye for now.


----------



## Don Wilson

hi to pete bass. is pete hemmerman still radio operater. sailed with him on tug yorkshireman capt cyril hyam.i was deckhand.don wilson.regards.Don wilson.


----------



## Don Wilson

hi To all ex united tugs here are A few names i sailed with gavin scott radio op john handley mate. keith boxall.mate.keith leaman.jack golden.dave betts.jack stride.cook.nick exelby.cook.pete pederson.capt.sailed with capt pederson.on tug serviceman took tow from st johns newfoundland to la speizia in italy tug was then sold to them.my regards to all. Don wilson.


----------



## Don Wilson

hi Don again a story to tell of the north sea and the busy time it was with the oil rigs the pipe laying barge hugh gordon and barge atlas.the rigs sea quest belonged to B.P. all so rigs north star.ocean prince.was a boom time with the gas and oil fields.busy busy.Lots of rough seas.lost my sea legs now.good times though.Don wilson.


----------



## spike stokes

*salvageman towing 16/7/79*

salvageman towed 217000 tanker camden from off nigeria to rotterdam after boiler collapsed,she was fully-laden,tow took 41 days.spike stokes g.p,on board at that time.


----------



## peteb

Don Wilson said:


> hi to pete bass. is pete hemmerman still radio operater. sailed with him on tug yorkshireman capt cyril hyam.i was deckhand.don wilson.regards.Don wilson.


Hi Don, Pete Hemmerman R.O. now runs a small I.T.(computer) business,he lives in Market Weighton. regards pete.


----------



## Tom Parker

Marconi Sahib said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the book. If you haven't got it it's -
> "United Towing 1920 to 1990" compiled by Alan Ford and published by Hutton Press. ISBN 1 872167 07 1.
> There are several available on Abebooks but they are a bit expensive.
> http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...ds=30&sortby=3&sts=t&tn=united+towing&x=0&y=0


This book is available at Hull Central Library - 1 for loan, 1 in the Local Studies section and 3 in the Hull History Centre. It is also available for loan from East Riding Libaries.

I borrowed it in a attempt to find references to Jack Linford but couldn't find his name in there - and there is no name index. If anyone has information about which vessels and jobs Jack worked on I would be very grateful. It is almost exactly a year since his death (24th October 2008).


----------



## BillH

Tom Parker said:


> This book is available at Hull Central Library - 1 for loan, 1 in the Local Studies section and 3 in the Hull History Centre. It is also available for loan from East Riding Libaries.
> 
> I borrowed it in a attempt to find references to Jack Linford but couldn't find his name in there - and there is no name index. If anyone has information about which vessels and jobs Jack worked on I would be very grateful. It is almost exactly a year since his death (24th October 2008).


Be careful which version you get as it was reprinted/reissued after it had been heavily altered and to me at least the later version was worse than the original.


----------



## peteb

Tom Parker said:


> This book is available at Hull Central Library - 1 for loan, 1 in the Local Studies section and 3 in the Hull History Centre. It is also available for loan from East Riding Libaries.
> 
> I borrowed it in a attempt to find references to Jack Linford but couldn't find his name in there - and there is no name index. If anyone has information about which vessels and jobs Jack worked on I would be very grateful. It is almost exactly a year since his death (24th October 2008).


Hi Tom, photo of Jack in gallery (under members faces)
regards pete


----------



## Ann moore

Hi Elaine
my name is Ann Moore and my father worked for united towing for many years. He died a year ago today and he was Jack Linford and was a master for several years. I believe he went to the falklands too.This is my first time on this website as I was told of it by Pete Bass who is writing a book on United Towing and I have let him have several photos etc about my dad. Good luck with your search.

Ann


----------



## peteb

Hullman (2) 1st tragedy 1969
Willie Luit the Dutch mate, Keith Taylor, Paul Pinder deckhands.
In memory of the three crew who lost their lives 40 years ago this month
27th November 1969


----------



## RayJordandpo

Pete,
The skipper George Bartlett should not be forgotten. All the crew were in the water including George, he did a brilliant job in keeping them together until they were rescued.


----------



## peteb

*Hullman (2)*



RayJordandpo said:


> Pete,
> The skipper George Bartlett should not be forgotten. All the crew were in the water including George, he did a brilliant job in keeping them together until they were rescued.


I agree with you Ray, Pete Hemmerman was also among the crew that were saved.


----------



## mallycassanell

nobby clarke said:


> to ray jordan dont know if you,ll get this just finding my way around site i was crew on englishman on vietnam trip we all got 100 pounds cash in hand when we let go of the ropes in singapore, we where towing a small dredger only the navgator and mate got the sack, it was a twelve month trip,


I was on the Englishman in 1970, in Singapore Arthur King was skipper Alan Mclean was chief engineer 1st mate was Fred Clark 2nd mate Trev Tasker. Pete Hemmerman was radio op, he was flown out after the previous operator threw a double six


----------



## mallycassanell

Ann moore said:


> Hi Elaine
> my name is Ann Moore and my father worked for united towing for many years. He died a year ago today and he was Jack Linford and was a master for several years. I believe he went to the falklands too.This is my first time on this website as I was told of it by Pete Bass who is writing a book on United Towing and I have let him have several photos etc about my dad. Good luck with your search.
> 
> Ann


Hi ann Remember your dad well, he was a great fella, sailed with him on the Masterman . also remember your brother John did a six month trip on Statesman with him .


----------



## grem

RayJordandpo said:


> Peteb
> That was 'Englishman' 1970. We were based in Singapore but did a few tows to Borneo, (Kuching, Sarawak, around that area). We also did a couple of salvage jobs in the South China Seas and one off the Saudi Coast. The previous crew salvaged the 'Seatrain Washington' in the Mekong Delta. The Vietnam war was still going on and the ship was carrying explosives. Story has it that the tug crew demanded war zone bonus, which they got but also the sack when they flew home but I don't know the full story behind that. When I was there the skipper was Arthur King who became director of his own towing company (AKA) Arthur King Associates. The chief engineer was Charlie Boxhall whose son played rugby for Hull FC. The second mate had an extra masters ticket and went on to became an 'Examiner of Masters and Mates' but I can't remember his name. The other engineers were Brian Chapman who I believe became marine superintendant for South Coast Shipping and Pete Yeomans who I have lost contact with. Peter Hemmerman was the RO, he was an excellent artist who got us a free night on the beer for presenting a Singapore bar with a painting of the ship. Another crew member who shall remain nameless ended up doing time for manslaughter. A mixed bunch to say the least. We had a navigator who couldn't keep his feet when the tug was rolling (and she would roll on the morning dew). I once got smacked on the head by the tow wire in bad weather and he attempted to stitch me up, talk about homeward bounders, at least my hair covered the scar. I remember another tug in Singapore at the time. I can't recall the name although 'Charles' rings a bell. She was timber built with very colourful funnel markings - a red indian in full head dress. She used to tow munition barges to Vietnam where she once took a shell through the galley porthole killing the cook. Alan Keeping and I got offered a job on her which we politely declined.
> Ray Jordan


when I was united I sailed jackie jordan and his son brian are you related


----------



## RayJordandpo

_when I was united I sailed jackie jordan and his son brian are you related_

Yes. Jackie was my father and Brian my brother (both crossed the bar) I have another brother Pete who is a tugman in the Middle East. We were all ex UTC


----------



## john baker

my father in law erine baker worked for united towing for over 25 yrs did you know him ?


----------



## Honnestden

Yes i knew him and have sailed with him ,as well as some off the other lads ,i sailed on llyodsman with him also on salvagmen ,he got on with anyone a good shipmate i am know as ( Dennis Shakesby ) alias ( shakey )


----------



## john baker

Honnestden said:


> Yes i knew him and have sailed with him ,as well as some off the other lads ,i sailed on llyodsman with him also on salvagmen ,he got on with anyone a good shipmate i am know as ( Dennis Shakesby ) alias ( shakey )


erine told us some great storys he sadly passed away 4 years ago but he would of loved this site i married 1 of his sons there on about putting his model ships in the museum fingers crossed bless him


----------



## Honnestden

It would be nice if they could put them on display i remeber him doing the models when he was at sea it would be nice to see the finished product and if they was on display it would be a fitting tribute to him ( Shakey )


----------



## Martin Read

peteb said:


> Hullman (2) 1st tragedy 1969
> Willie Luit the Dutch mate, Keith Taylor, Paul Pinder deckhands.
> In memory of the three crew who lost their lives 40 years ago this month
> 27th November 1969


Hi
My dad Terry Read was on that tug when she went down in the river. 
if anyone has any information I’d love to hear from them.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Challisstern

I never sailed with UTC, but worked on equipment for Statesman as an apprentice at Humber St. Andrews in Hull. I have a B&W imageof her whilst on sea trials doing the measured mile in the Humber. The photographer was Rodney Barrat of Herbert Ballards, Chant's Ave.


----------



## Peter Hewson

Was Statesman, the one Bought from Moran Towing in America?. and Based for some time In Capetown or Durban?

Pete


----------



## Challisstern

Statesman was US built, but somehow she got to be owned by the Japanese I think as the rumour went.
Twin screw with two V twin 12 cyl Detroits to each shaft then gb. Could have been CP props as well. A bunch of tiny 12V's as auxies. Tiny alloy cylinder heads, but a bunch of them. Our Diesel Shop was covered with them as we got that job, Brighams got the drydock work and Drypool perhaps pumps and stuff. A lot of work but everybody got a piece of the action, which allowed them also to carry on with their core clients. When she arrived she had a Japanese name, hence the connection, could have been sold on after UTC 's demise, who had a connection with Drypool Eng. That photo was taken about 71- 72 'ish, before I went to sea in '73 at least.
So could well have been the one you mentioned. I believe when she was built was the largest/ most powerfull tufg in the world, but then coming from the US they don't do things by halves.


----------



## Peter Hewson

Found it!!
Alice L Moran, 1966 Kure, Japan, Chartered to United Towing in 1969. Tugboat Information

Pete


----------



## Challisstern

Well done Pete,
By, she had a few owners and name changes in her life. I see I got her engine make wrong , but 4 vee 18's and a bunch of heads on the auxies is still a lot of heads and fuel valves. We obviously made a lot of money on that job.


----------



## Peter Hewson

Challisstern said:


> We obviously made a lot of money on that job.


You got the "bonus" then?. 🤣 

"And all pig`s fuelled and ready to fly".

Pete


----------

